# Scott's 40 breeder Journal- Couple New Pics!!



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

I added price estimates/budgets for everything. Once I actually get stuff, I'll put in totals with shipping/tax, so that way I can have a running total of every $ spent, that way if anyone ever wonders what a setup costs them, being a beginner... they have something to see!

-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*[B]Some Pictures!!![/B]*

I finally have some equipment for this!!! And as promised, I'm adding some pictures so this thread isn't quite as boring! But I know, until my tank is wet and my hands are dirty, it's still a boring thread 

So to start off... I got the Fluval 406 canister filter! Opened the box to make sure everything is there, and it is, but boxed it all back up! Will post more detailed pics as I set it up!


Next up is the heater!! It's the Hydor 200 watt in line heater, with 5/8" attachments, so it will fit the fluval hose nicely... I will need to pick up a small section of regular clear tubing from the hardware store for the connection on one side, but that's no biggy!!

After that is the lighting!! I got the Finnex Ray 2!! And let me tell ya, this thing is BRIGHT! I took it out of the box just to test that all worked as it should, it's super easy, plug it in, flip the switch, and let there be light!

Sorry the pics are kinda crappy, snapped em super quick with my cell phone last night. And the background is messy, was trying to clean things up after xmas!

More to follow! :biggrin:


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thought I'd add this in a separate post... My fiance is amazing. We were out with my dad for some dinner, and there was a petco next door to where we were eating, so after dinner, we said our goodbyes to my dad, and she wanted to go look for some stuff for her rats. I told her i'd be in the fish section, of course!

Well when I was walking around, I saw it... the sign that said $1/Gallon sale!!! And that's when I ran over to my fiance and told her. She immediately gave me the green light to get the tank for $40.00, and that she just didn't want to see it till after it was ready to be set up, so I promised I had a place to put it out of sight, and I do!! hehe.

So here's the tank!! Again, sorry for the junk in the background, so many xmas decorations in boxes and totes!

Thanks for looking! Will update more as I progress!

-Scott


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the footprint of this tank. Can't wait to see this up and running.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

GMYukonon24s said:


> I like the footprint of this tank. Can't wait to see this up and running.


Thanks for the interest! I also love the footprint of the 40b, owning one has always been a dream of mine, and now I have one sitting in my walk in closet... very excited! And worn out, single handedly carrying this thing from my car to my upstairs apartment sure took a lot out of me! haha.

I think my next purchase MIGHT (big might) be the controller for the system... I was originally going to go with the reefkeeper lite plus system, but then realized the reefkeeper elite plus is not actually that much more expensive, so I'll probably be going for the elite, in order to expand to additional tanks in the future!

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ouch!!! That's going to be a sore spot for a little while... Just ordered the ReefKeeper Elite (Plus) unit... set me back $290.61 after shipping/tax...

I'll post pictures of it when it comes in. Next up, in a couple months I'm thinking... will be the CO2 regulator probably. Will have to see if I wanna go for that, or one of the dosing pumps... thinking the regulator cause I can dose ferts by hand for a little while if I want to, then automate it down the road, but co2 is a little harder to do that with hehe.

Thanks for looking
-Scott


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good start..sounds like you got a good idea on what you want


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice I just grabbed a 40g yesterday. You cant go wrong with that price. I almost want to get two. Ill be keeping up with your build as I am taking my time and building a nice stand for mine. My first carpentry project.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Nice I just grabbed a 40g yesterday. You cant go wrong with that price. I almost want to get two. Ill be keeping up with your build as I am taking my time and building a nice stand for mine. My first carpentry project.


Thanks for showing interest! When you make a journal/build thread, let me know! I'll follow along too. Could be a little while before I start the stand... I want that to be my last thing I do before filling, mostly because I want as many of the components that will be going IN the stand as possible, so I can customize the stand appropriately to suit my needs.

I'm thinking of a simple 1x4 frame, screws and glue, get it together, then add a 1/4" or 1/2" hardwood plywood skin over it, I want to have 2 doors in front, and a side access door on each side, to allow entry from any angle. But doing this poses certain challenges: where to attach all my electrical equipment, RKE, Power Bars, Modules, etc... that will allow for easy access to everything, and keeping it sturdy of course!

Once I get a design in place, I'll post the plans on here. I am fortunate, my dad is a CAD/CADD designer, designing municipal waterways, water storage tanks, etc... and so he can help me design the stand in Auto Cad when I'm ready!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

As promised, I have updated the original post to reflect the running total of my purchases, including tax/shipping. I will continue to update these numbers as I progress.


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

nice! i wanted a 40B when I got my 55G.. but there wasn't a $1/gallon sale and im impatient lol.

you said you might possibly get a co2 tank? i think with the ray 2 you probably would need one since it's such a strong light. unless you raised it up really really high


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

ramen lover said:


> nice! i wanted a 40B when I got my 55G.. but there wasn't a $1/gallon sale and im impatient lol.
> 
> you said you might possibly get a co2 tank? i think with the ray 2 you probably would need one since it's such a strong light. unless you raised it up really really high


Haha, patience is not one of my virtues, but being tight with my buck is usually... so I try to look at it that way!!

I was originally thinking I may raise it up, or use a diffuser in order to go with a lower light, no co2 system... But after doing some thinking, I'll probably go with the paintball co2 system (a pre made kit, not a DIY) cause when spending this much on a tank, I'd much rather spend the little bit extra to have it work right the first time.

Can't wait to get it up and running, just keep telling myself it will all come together in time.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Getting excited. My reefkeeper elite should be coming in tomorrow! Will post pics when it gets here, but unfortunately the tank is still a ways away from seeing water, so it'll be sitting in with the other boxed up goodies.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's here!! My RKE came in! Very impressed with it on all accounts. Can't wait to hook it all up, going to have to wait of course, but that was a BIG expense out of the way now! Here is a small photo unboxing!

This is how it was packaged, as always, marine depot doesn't mess around with packaging.










Then we have the unit it's self, the RKE head unit with the SL1










Gotta love warning labels!!










Next we have the cables for it to make the whole thing work. Along with the PH and Temperature probes!


















And then of course the PC4s... These are pretty light weight surprisingly, but still feel quite solid!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucky bum. Now I want one!

I'm enjoying your thread. It's great to see things come together in steps.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats!

I'm actually planning as well to take advantage of the Petco $1/gallon sale and pick me up a 40B so I can retire my old 37g tank.

Good luck!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok folks, question time... I am starting to doubt substrate choice, and really need help!

I am being told by some eco-complete is the way to go, and others ADA, and still some other types! Now... here's what really does it for me, here's what will help make up my mind.

My aquascape is likely to involve some steep slopes, and I've heard eco-complete is not as good for slopes as AS. Is this true? Does AS slope better than EC? If so I'll go that route.

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sajacobs said:


> Lucky bum. Now I want one!
> 
> I'm enjoying your thread. It's great to see things come together in steps.


Glad you're enjoying it! I know I am!

Sorry it's slow going, but on a budget, so things are coming in one little baby step at a time.

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm using up aqua as Nd so far it works really well but I imagine Ada brand as would be alot better

People say Ecco complete works well as it holds the nutrients In the substrate really well


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

tiggity said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm actually planning as well to take advantage of the Petco $1/gallon sale and pick me up a 40B so I can retire my old 37g tank.
> 
> Good luck!


Enjoy it when you do! I love the 40B footprint!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

boxhead1990 said:


> I'm using up aqua as Nd so far it works really well but I imagine Ada brand as would be alot better
> 
> People say Ecco complete works well as it holds the nutrients In the substrate really well


Thanks for the input. I know as far as growth goes, both eco complete and AS would work well, and so I'm not actually too concerned there.

My main concern is with the ability to aquascape... Which would be best to create the sloped aquascape, making dramatic changes in elevation.

Thank you
-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well not really tank related here, but just landed a new job! Will be making a bit more $$ now and so hopefully that will translate into slightly faster part acquisition for this build! lol

Just wanted to share in my excitement.

-Scott


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats.....now you can feed more $$$ in the black hole of this hobby.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes indeed. The fiance was not amused when I brought up that I have a hobby to spend all this extra money I'll be making on lol.

For some reason she thought I'd be putting at least SOME of it into our wedding. Silly. hahaha... kidding of course.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

May have just found a pretty interesting, unique rock locally to use the in tank. Will be going this weekend to check it out, probably with a little vinegar to see if it would be suitable. For only $.17/lb it would be a steal of a deal if I can get interesting shapes and sizes.

Here's a sample pic from the website.










What do you guys think? It's called "driftwood rock" by the company selling it... Light brown in color, jagged edges, may just be what I've been looking for!!

-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*I got some rocks!*

Picked up some rocks yesterday from a local landscaping supply. This stuff has some pretty awesome texture to it, and I'm pretty curious how it's going to look when wet. It definitely needs a good washing before it is ready for tank use...

But here it is:

Pic of all the rocks, not laid out in any order... Just laid them out for the photo










And then a couple pics closer up to two of the stones to give some idea of the texture. Pics don't do it justice.



















What do you guys think? Think it is usable to make for an interesting tank?

Thanks!
-Scott


----------



## Pugman (Jan 27, 2012)

That rock looks nice with lots of detail. As far as the substrate goes I have use both. I had HC lift and float away using soils. If I had used Eco Complete I believe the root would of anchored better and held down. Really I can't imagine either will steer you wrong. On a side note I used the RKE since it came out many moons ago and although it seem like a cool gadget to have, it was just another thing to maintain. The SL1 pH meter sucks. Other then having some safe guards I don't really know what you would use it for on a planted tank. A timer? Moon lights? Sorry to be a negative Nancy but I have had issues with the company promising things that never pan out. Can't way to see this up.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for adding to the thread Pugman, as you already know I absolutely love your build! I like the rocks I had gotten, but will pick up lava rocks as well, try some different scapes, and post pics. As for the RKE, I mostly got it for safeguards, but also a few added benefits.

I do want it to control lights, and will likely use the MLC to have moonlights on an actual lunar cycle, not cause I think it actually will help fish or plants, but mostly cause I think it will be cool.

I want the ability to easily set up an ATO on the fly if I go on vacation or something, and I know a quick float switch addition can make that happen.

The PH meter, eh, I may get a replacement probe if needed. I'm mostly going to have it monitor for if I get a failure in my CO2 system causing a PH drop, or anything strange like that.

The biggest benefit I'll be getting from it are the timers, to time lights, CO2, dosing pumps, etc... And I do plan to set up a reef tank again in the future, so it's also a bit of an investment to control all my tanks I ever have down the road.

Dont worry about being a negative nancy, differing opinions are what made these hobbies work! I also appreciate the advice on substrate, I think I've pretty well decided on ADA AS, and I'm hoping 4x 9l bags will do the trick!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

CO2 system teaser... got the regulator and needle valve, will post assembly pics once the solenoid comes in and I can find a bubble counter I like, oh and the proper fittings for CO2. For now, here's a pic of the regulator! It's a Victor VTS 250C. 4000 PSI high, 100 PSI working gauge.

As always, sorry for crappy cell phone pics!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are beautiful rocks. Can't wait to see your setup


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, haven't posted in a while, but not much has happened. Now some stuff is starting to go on! Got a CO2 system started, ironing out all the wrinkles with that... And started work on the stand yesterday morning! I'll post pics once I get things clamped down. It will be happening on weekends, and Sunday had some hiccups to work through, so I didn't get as much done as I wanted to.

Got the front and back panel cut out, next sunday will get sides, top, and bottom, and hopefully get the whole stand clamped down.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*tank stand update*

I got the stand all cut out and glued/nailed together today... Next Sunday I'll be going to hopefully get a good start on the finishing work. Gotta cut holes out for the doors, trim it, sand, stain, sand, stain, sand, stain... you get the idea.

Here's a pic of how it looks right before I put the top on:









Crappy cell phone pic again, but you guys will get the really nice pics of everything from my Nikon D90 once the tank is running! :red_mouth

P.S. Sorry the pic is sideways! IDK why it did that...


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Found this tag in my fish tank... I thinks its a pretty damn good guarantee that it wont leak lol

Again sorry its sideways. Damn smart phones being dumb.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Quick post here. I'm setting up a small office tank. It's and Aqueon Evolve 8!

Here's the scape I put together this morning before my shift.

Don't mind the little fake Discovery Kids fish thingy in the first pic, that was a joke from a co worker when I said I wanted a fish tank at my desk lol.

-Scott


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*6/20 Teaser...*

Hey everyone! Long time no post on here! But I haven't stopped working on this thing! I've been taking weekends at my dad's to work on the stand, but it's been slow going with a lot of life events! New job, moving, and getting married in 5 months! 

I have a teaser... Just a pic of where I'm at on the stand! It's all built, and stain prepped, first coat of stain goes on this Sunday!!


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks the goods so far mate!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*UPDATE! Stand is DONE*ish**

Ok, it's been a long time in the making, and I've only been able to put a few hours a week into it. It's my first piece of real furniture I've ever made, but I'm really very proud of it!

Here is the stand!














































It's been tested in the garage for several hours with the full tank on it. Held up just like a champ.

What do you guys think?


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Getting a bunch of ???'s on the images..


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

For anyone having a hard time seeing it, I'll try adding them as attachments.

Hopefully that works.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you! Hoping to have it in my apartment next weekend, it just needs the caulking in the inside bottom to make sure water doesn't get thru it if something down there goes silly.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work. Got any shots of the inside of the cabinet?


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

exv152 said:


> Nice work. Got any shots of the inside of the cabinet?


Ha. I just looked through my pics of it, and I took a handful, and yet I didn't think to take a single shot of the inside. I will say however that the inside is nothing to write home about.

I basically stained the outside, and did a couple layers of polyurethane, and on the inside I did two thick coats of the poly. On the bottom of the stand, and about 3" up, I did an extra thick coat of poly to make sure any spills inside don't soak in.

I am probably going to be building a shelf for the inside once I generally get an idea of what all needs to fit and how I plan to fit it, but aside from that, it's just as simple as clear coated oak ply.

I'll be taking inside pics as I start set up though! Hope that will suffice :flick:


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well I couldn't pass up a deal.

Just ordered 4 x 9L bags of ADA AS. Hopefully that's a good amount for a nice substrate bed and a pretty good slope should I decide to do it.

I'lll post pics of all the equips that I have so far together after this weekend. Tank and stand should be getting put up at my place Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok so I ordered all the parts to DIY a CO2 reactor that will go in line from the filter. I spent a little extra to get a piece that I -hope- will allow me to open it up and remove any bio balls and get a cleaning tool in there to clean it all out. Not a genius idea, just something I haven't seen done.

Anyway, once all parts are in and I get started I'll post pics of the build. Provided I remember to take pics! lol.

Oh and the 4 bags of AS came in, one more on it's way. I decided I want a lot of substrate...


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome journal and, Go BOLTS! I am originally from Escondido but live in Maryland now. I am about to start a similar build. Do you think 4 bags is too much? I was thinking 3 would be good for the 40 B. And do you have build pics of that stand? Very nice! My first attempt at a stand was a fail. I want to try again with the 40B


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

scbrooks87 said:


> Ok so I ordered all the parts to DIY a CO2 reactor that will go in line from the filter. I spent a little extra to get a piece that I -hope- will allow me to open it up and remove any bio balls and get a cleaning tool in there to clean it all out. Not a genius idea, just something I haven't seen done.
> 
> Anyway, once all parts are in and I get started I'll post pics of the build. Provided I remember to take pics! lol.
> 
> Oh and the 4 bags of AS came in, one more on it's way. I decided I want a lot of substrate...


That's going to be way more than enough substrate for a 40 gal. Just for reference I used about 4 1/2 bags in my 90 gal. and it's 2" in the front and as much as 6" in the back corners. At least you will have extra to fill in (or start another tank). That's what I keep telling myself with the 2 1/2 extra bags I have.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Highlander said:


> Awesome journal and, Go BOLTS! I am originally from Escondido but live in Maryland now. I am about to start a similar build. Do you think 4 bags is too much? I was thinking 3 would be good for the 40 B. And do you have build pics of that stand? Very nice! My first attempt at a stand was a fail. I want to try again with the 40B


Thanks for the reply! And yeah go bolts! 1 and 1 so far... seems just about right! lol.

I honestly don't know how many bags would be too much or not enough. I ordered likely way more than I need in total, but partially because I'll use it for future builds as well.

I do have some pics of the stand along the way, along with initial build designs that I drew in sketch-up.

What happened with your first attempt at the stand?


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

ua hua said:


> That's going to be way more than enough substrate for a 40 gal. Just for reference I used about 4 1/2 bags in my 90 gal. and it's 2" in the front and as much as 6" in the back corners. At least you will have extra to fill in (or start another tank). That's what I keep telling myself with the 2 1/2 extra bags I have.


Ha, well I'm glad to have more than enough then... And I'm hoping one day to make a 12 gallon long, so this would be sufficient then if I have that much more than I need.

I am wanting this to have some areas of the substrate be up to 1/2 the overall height of the tank. The good news is, if the lady gets sick of it in the apartment, my grandparents own a self storage so I should be able to keep what's left over there.

Thanks for the input! I'd like to see some pics of the 90!

edit: Just saw you have the 90 gallon linked in your sig... I'm checking it out now!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope to see this 40 turn out as you envision. I'm thinking of a 40 breeder or 33 long myself and look forward to your build journal. But you should definitely get a 12 gal long as well. I love mines.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see how this one turns out! How much did you pay for the ADA soil if you don't mind me asking? I have two tanks at home. Currently they are being stored as I'm deployed to Kuwait until APR 2014. I'm eager to get back home and set them up. I'm curious how well the ADA works for you! Love the build!


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Hope to see this 40 turn out as you envision. I'm thinking of a 40 breeder or 33 long myself and look forward to your build journal. But you should definitely get a 12 gal long as well. I love mines.


Thanks a lot! I do too lol. I'm looking over at the tank right now with all the crap sitting in it, and thinking to myself I might need some additional rocks to make the scape I want. I REALLY love the 12 longs, but I wanted something a bit bigger for my first planted tank. Slightly more stable I suppose.



HunterX said:


> Subscribed! Can't wait to see how this one turns out! How much did you pay for the ADA soil if you don't mind me asking? I have two tanks at home. Currently they are being stored as I'm deployed to Kuwait until APR 2014. I'm eager to get back home and set them up. I'm curious how well the ADA works for you! Love the build!


Thanks for subbing! Now I really hope I don't disappoint... I think you're the first person to subscribe haha. I paid $35/bag for the AS, free shipping. And man... Kuwait. All I can say is thank you for doing what you do. I hope to see a build thread from you when you get back 

Thanks again for the kind words! I'll try to live up to the expectation.

-Scott


----------



## Highlander (Jul 27, 2012)

The first stand I built was for my 56 column. I waaaayyyyyyyyyy overbuilt it(I used 4x4 and 2x4, that thing was ridiculously heavy) and didn't build it square. Live and learn though. Rookie mistakes that I learned from.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Highlander said:


> The first stand I built was for my 56 column. I waaaayyyyyyyyyy overbuilt it(I used 4x4 and 2x4, that thing was ridiculously heavy) and didn't build it square. Live and learn though. Rookie mistakes that I learned from.


Yikes, that IS way overbuilt! My stand is pretty much an oak plywood box with holes cut in it and trim added. The only dimensional lumber used for it was on the bottom of it to elevate the bottom ply wood an inch, and for the doors (for the rails and stiles). It's relatively light weight, pretty much as square as hand tools can get, and strong as an ox. I'd recommend a plywood stand build to anyone who has a pretty basic knowledge of tools, and some time on their hands.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok. Small update here... I got some of the parts in for my CO2 reactor! The pictures are really bad cause I just snapped em quick on my cell phone camera, but here's what we got going!

In this pic it's the layout of the parts. Left side are the parts for the bottom. Coupler, reducer bushings, and the thread x hose barb elbow. Middle is the main body of the reactor, right side is a union, reducer bushings, and the elbow. Along the bottom is a rigid airline tubing to inject the co2 into the reactor.










Next is a pic of the parts all loosely pushed together, not glued or anything, just to give an idea of the final product.










Now the reason for the union is because in reading about DIY reactors, it seems many people complain about these things being really hard to clean out... The union allows me to fully open this up, dump the bio balls, clean it all out and then put it back together.



















So that's about what I've got going for this thing so far... I am kind of nervous to start gluing this thing together cause I'm afraid I'll have forgotten some part of it... But I imagine I'm pretty well good to go!

What do you guys think!?
-Scott

P.S. I want to say again that I'm sorry about the crappy pics in this post... I was just too lazy to really set thing up to take anything better.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Aquascaping!!*

Ok, it's been a while, but finding time has been a bit tough. I'm finally starting to get a chance to work on this a bit here and there, and got tired of seeing the tank sitting with all its equipment inside of it... I have done an initial aquascape and I must say... I think I like it.

Once again... cell phone pics and not so clean glass... But it's what I could get at the time!

What do you think!?


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey are pictures not showing up for people? Maybe I need to load them differently. Sorry if that's the case, this is my first time looking at this thread from another computer and they aren't showing! Whoops!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

yeah they're not working


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know! I've gone ahead and put the pics in as attachments. How does that work? Any better?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I Like the hilly layout! nice work


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'm trying to decide after looking at it for a few days if it needs more rockwork or if I like it the way it is... Once I plant it, I'm not changing it lol.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Been a VERY long time! Life really can get in the way can't it? Updates coming soon though  I've been getting everything installed left and right lately, and just ordered plants! Here's what I've got coming in: HC, Staurogyne Repens, Lilaeopsis Novaezelandiae, Flame Moss, and Fissidens Splachnobryoide​s. Well that's a mouthful eh? lol.

I'm planning to do HC foreground carpeting, then the SR and LN towards the back. I'll be figuring out how to attach the Fiss and Flame Moss on and between some of the rocks to help them blend together a bit. 

The fish are going to have to come a little ways later, cause I have absolutely no clue when I'll be able to get my hands on the Boraras Brigittae I want. I may do a small school of Neon Tetras in the meantime once I get the tank cycled. I picked up some Dr. Tim's One and Only Nitrifying Bacteria, and some Ammonia Chloride to help the cycle to a bit quicker and assure no fish are harmed in the making of this tank 

Just thought I'd post where I'm at with the tank these days after many months of backburnering it for some other stuff the wife and I had to deal with.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

You know, I hate when you're expecting a package and get home to find out it isn't there... It was just the ferts which won't be used for a little while of course, but it's still disappointing when a shipment is delayed. Oh well, UPS says it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok, It's been planted for about three weeks now. Growth is happening slowly, it's not flooded, I'm starting it out "dry".

I initially started with HC, Staurogyn Repens, and a Microsword. I've since added Flame Moss and Fissidens Spla. to the rockword, but don't have photos of that yet. The flame moss seems to be taking to the rocks quite well, but the fissidens is a lot slower to attach and grow.

Ok, enough chitter chatter, here's some pics!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I find it funny that the flame is attaching for you. I've had my flame for like a year now and it doesn't really attach, it just gets stuck on the driftwood and stays in place that way (like in a crevice) but could easily be pulled apart.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah idk why its doing this well lol. It seems like anywhere the moss lays on iy sticks to. Ive tried to remove it from places i didnt want it and it was pretty tough to get off.

I was giving the tank its morning mist and noticed an odd sprout forming on a piece of rock and idk what it is. Ill get a pic later to show it.


----------



## scbrooks87 (Nov 28, 2012)

So just a quick update. The little oddball plant that I wasn't sure what it was has been removed. I didn't like the look of it and just wasn't sure what it was so I pulled it.

Everything else is coming along nicely! The HC carpet is slowly filling in, roots looking good! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## boxhead1990 (Aug 29, 2011)

I like this tank!


----------

